# Racing Buoys / Marks



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking for a source for inflatable buoys for racing . Does anyone know of any ?
Thanks ,
Paul


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Did a quick websearch and came up with http://www.etpinfo.com/home.html 
the company apparently makes & sells marks and all sorts of other "engineered textile products" for race committees.


----------

